# Lý do nào khiến trẻ hay khóc đêm - xem ngay nhé!



## sokitium (29/3/19)

Điều gì khiến bé thường thức dậy vào ban đêm và khóc? Những lý giải sau đay chắc chắn sẽ giúp các mẹ nắm bắt được phần nào lý do khiến trẻ hay khóc đêm nhé.

Thường các bà mẹ hay thắc mắc con mình sức khỏe vẫn bình thường, vẫn ăn tốt, không gặp vấn đề về bệnh lý nào cả nhưng ban đêm mỗi lúc tỉnh dậy lại hay khóc thét rất to. Điều này có thể là thông điệp mà các bé muốn gửi lại cho các mẹ biết rằng con có thể đang bị đói, đau, mỏi, hay sợ hãi… hoặc có thể nhiều lý do khác.

*Bé đang trong giai đoạn khóc dạ đề*
Thường trẻ dưới 6 tháng tuổi hay có hiện tượng khóc dạ đề mỗi đêm. Điều này là hoàn toàn bình thường, mỗi đợt khóc như thế kéo dài khoảng 1 tiếng đồng hồ. Tuy nhiên nó lại gây nên phiền toái cho mọi người trong gia đình. Những lúc như thế mẹ cần bế bé lên rồi dỗ dành nhằm xoa dịu cơn khóc của bé.

*Bé đột nhiên bị đói*
Bé tỉnh dậy khóc đêm thì thường các mẹ có thói quen đưa ti cho con bú luôn. Đó cũng là 1 cách để giúp bé im lặng và ngủ lại nhanh hơn. Những cơn đói của bé sơ sinh thường đến bất chợt nên cứ ngủ đêm dduocj 2-3 tiếng là bé lại tỉnh dậy đòi bú. Thường giai đoạn này hay gặp ở bé dưới 6 tháng tuổi. Tuy nhiên, trước khi cho con đi ngủ đêm thì mẹ nên cho con bú đủ no để hạn chế tình trạng trẻ khóc đêm nhé.

*Dạ dày và tiêu hóa đang gặp vấn đề*
Những rối loạn về hệ tiêu hóa ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến chức năng nghỉ của bộ não. Bé tỉnh dậy sẽ thường khóc rất nhiều.

*Trẻ gặp phải cơn ác mộng?*
Không phải cứ người lớn mới gặp phải ác mông mà ngay chính trẻ nhỏ cũng hay có tình trạng tượng tự. Thông thường những cơn ác mông này đến từ những đứa bé 2-4 tuổi. Đã có thể nhận thức được sự sợ hãi của thế giới xung quanh mình.

*Bé sơ sinh biết di chuyển*
Không phải phụ huynh nào cũng nhận ra điều này. Khi bé bắt đầu biết bò, lúc này bố mẹ thường để con tự chơi, tự bò khá nhiều. Nó khiến cho các cơ của bé bắt đầu làm quen với các di chuyển này bị mỏi. Vì thế mà vào ban đêm nó sẽ khiến bé có chút khó chịu, ngủ không yên và dễ tỉnh giấc. Các mẹ có thể massage nhẹ nhàng vào vùng lưng, chân cho bé thường xuyên để thư giãn cơ mỗi đêm đi ngủ sẽ giúp con thoải mái hơn.

*Sức khỏe của bé đang bị ảnh hưởng*
Nếu mẹ để ý kỹ hơn về tiếng khóc của con sẽ thấy, khi sức khỏe có vấn đề thì tiếng khóc có thể khác quấy khóc thông thường. Hoặc là bé sẽ gào rất to, hoặc là bé khóc rên rỉ, giọng khóc yếu hơn và bé khóc liên tục.

Mẹ hãy kiểm tra thân nhiệt, các cơ quan khác như mắt, mũi, miệng, tai xem có gì bất thường hay không. Đồng thời, nên đưa bé tới cơ sở y tế để được chẩn đoán chính xác nhất khi thấy có điều bất ổn về sức khỏe.


----------

